# Со мною что-то происходит...



## Ютана (30 Июн 2007)

Уважаемые, доктора!Посмотрите пожалуйста мои снимочки... Беспокоят боли в кресце,анурия по два-три дня,сейчас задержки стула ,без симптомный цистит и пиелонефрит,лейкоциты в моче от 70 до 100 тыс.
Бывают периоды когда не могу даже долго двигаться. Перенесла шесть операций ,последняя удаление невриномы 18 на 11 мм
Выписка из МРТг.Омска через три недели полсле орерации:Выполнено в трех проэкциях.Высота межпозвонковых дисков снижена, сигнал от дисков по Т2 снижен.Высота стояния задних контуров дисков всех сигментов исследуемого уровня в просвет позвоночного канала не определяется.Замыкательные пластины тел пзвонков не ровные за счет субарахнейдального склероза.На уровне Тh12-L3 определяется состояние после оперативного лечения.Экстрадурально в зоне оперативного вмешательства, в мягких тканях, определяется участок жидкостного сигнала,в обьеме49 на13 на 15мм..Аналогичное изменение сигнала,в обеме 90-15-20мм.Складывается впечатление,что выше указанные участки измененного сигнала сообщаются между собой.
Заключение:Состояние после оперативного лечения. Жидкостные образования в послеоперационной области (абсцедирование?, ликворея?). Пояснично-крестцовый остеохондроз.
 Ренген копчика в феврале 2006.МРТ-апрель2007


----------



## Ютана (30 Июн 2007)

Ренгеновский снимок копчика сделан до операции,узнав об инородном теле пошла на ренген ,лаборант спросила,болит ли копчик и сделала снимок,ренгенолог описал состояние костей.Остальные снимки сделаны после операции,через 11 месяцев,то что мне показали в Омске,я вижу и на этих спимках относительно жидкости.Врач же утверждает,что это Артерия.


----------



## Ютана (30 Июн 2007)

Мне интересно мнение врачей по поводу этого снимка,это до операции за месяц,по поводу невриномы,этот снимок сделан в апреле 2006


----------



## Ell (30 Июн 2007)

Операция была в 2004 году?


----------



## Ютана (30 Июн 2007)

Нет,24.05,06,сейчас прошло немного больше года

Добавлено через 15 минут 
Дата операции была по поводу невриномы.
Проблемы у меня начались в 2003,я так думаю после операции в 2001.08,диагноз поставили,что были женские дела.В 2001 за две недели до операции была травма копчика сильная(сорвалось стоя на огражнении из труб не большого диаметра соединены между собой ),т-40 и на всбивалась с вечера а к утру появился Щеткина -Блюмберга симптом.
 2004 после сильного приступа: боли в спине и животе, моча мелкими порциями редко  (посидела в гоячей ванне,утром не могла встать).На утро был назначен визит в Клинику, поехала через два дня на узи был полный живот житкости,назначена операция.Приступ был не первый и дочь ложилась на плановую чел-лицевую операцию и я от своей отказалась,через пол года была по договоренноси с хирургом,сделана лапоротомия  удалена матка и сальник по поводу эндометриоза,боли в кресце поутихли,но моча уже через две недели была не чистой-наблюдаю 
в стакане .


----------



## Ell (30 Июн 2007)

Ничего не понимаю. Вы же пишите, что снимки перед операцией за месяц сделаны.
Снимки 2004 года, операция в 2006.
Можно подробно по годам - какие операции и какие обследования.


----------



## Ютана (30 Июн 2007)

На фотоаппарате не верно выставлено время.Снимки только до и после последней операции.Все по поряку не получится наверное.
1993-внематочная.
2001.30.08.-неудавшаяся лапороскопия из за спаек и на всякий случай удален аппендицит.
2001.1.09.-лапоротомия,аднектомия.Живот  был сие-зелено,филетово-красный.После второй лапоротомии такого не было.
На лапоротомию пошли из за нарастающих лейкоцитов.
2004.5.11.-лапоротомия с диагностической целью-удаление матки и яичников по поводу эндометриоза.
2006.24.05-удаление невриномы.
После операции  по поводу невриномы сразу ночью в нижнюю часть разреза со стороны спины шла три дня жидкость светло желтого  цвета,ни какие меры не давали результата(лежание на валике,только на спине ),еще раз все было ушито.
Через три недели было сделано обслеование в Омске ,результаты приведены в первом посте..
Обследования были много разные,но нигде ничего серьезного не описыватся.
Хотя мне кажется,что все не так. может я не права.
.Обследованы почки все что можно-снижена работа правой почки,колноскопия все без изменений,цистоскопия и графия тоже в норме.
МРТ поясничного и сокрального отдела,органов молого таза,органов брюшины,,отдельно почек-в правой почке камень.Сейчас делают мне только после операционную обл. ссылаясь на то ,что все остальное обследовали и там ничего не нашли.
 Есть ли у вас какие нибудь предположения по поводу снимков?
  Ради всего святого неумалчивайте ничего,я так устала.Может когда нибудь осуществится моя мечта и я стану хоть относительно здоровой.
Я внесла пояснения в предыдущие посты по поводу снимков.
Я так же жду ваших вопросов,чтобы все систематезировать и помочь в диагностике.
  Закончится время отпусков и я собираюсь выехать в Россию.


----------



## Ell (30 Июн 2007)

Теперь понятнее.
Скажите, а снимок рентгеновский у Вас только один, который Вы выложили?


----------



## Ютана (30 Июн 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Теперь понятнее.
> Скажите, а снимок рентгеновский у Вас только один, который Вы выложили?


Нет,еще есть два .Я постараюсь выложить оба чуть позже. У меня есть МРТинтересное,там было задание описать состояние почек, но рядом с копчиком такая черная дыра,тоже могу скинуть не знаю как получится те,что на бумаге без проблем,а эти что на пленке...:cray:


----------



## Ell (30 Июн 2007)

Обязательно выкладывайте. Нужна еще картинка в фас, скажем так. Снимки не очень хорошего качества, уйдет время на рассматривание  

И еще у меня вопрос возник - какие виды наркозов применялись?

Сейчас Вам расскажу, как обработать пленочные снимки. Либо на окно подвесить в солнечную погоду, либо на монитор на белый фон (типа Ворд) и переснять на цифровик. Вообщем надо так, чтобы сзади падал свет. Это в случае, если нет слайд-модуля.


----------



## Ютана (30 Июн 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Обязательно выкладывайте. Нужна еще картинка в фас, скажем так. Снимки не очень хорошего качества, уйдет время на рассматривание
> 
> И еще у меня вопрос возник - какие виды наркозов применялись?
> 
> Сейчас Вам расскажу, как обработать пленочные снимки. Либо на окно подвесить в солнечную погоду, либо на монитор на белый фон (типа Ворд) и переснять на цифровик. Вообщем надо так, чтобы сзади падал свет. Это в случае, если нет слайд-модуля.



Мы пробовали так делать снимки,но первый блин комом...еще раз попробую..У меня есть МРТ десять дней до ренгена,опять же выложить надо.
Про наркоз уже теплее... я вам свои предположения расскажу,сама медик.
Единственный раз с меня взяли соглашение на передуральную анастезию,когда шли на первую лапаратомию 2001.1.09.,но Вчера Спупин по телефону убедил,что ее не было  меня не укладавали на бок и не входили в канал,хотя в Казахстане ,доктора и здесь беседовала,говорят,что невринома расположена была на месте,чде делают передуральную анастезию на западе...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июн 2007)

А снимки из Омска сохранились?.
Если вы о черном круглом черном образовании впереди тел позвонков, то это аорта.
Если даже рассматривать перидуральную анестезию как причину невриномы (связь которую доказать невозможно), то не она причина проблем сегодняшнего дня.


----------



## Ютана (30 Июн 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Обязательно выкладывайте. Нужна еще картинка в фас, скажем так. Снимки не очень хорошего качества, уйдет время на рассматривание
> 
> И еще у меня вопрос возник - какие виды наркозов применялись?
> 
> Сейчас Вам расскажу, как обработать пленочные снимки. Либо на окно подвесить в солнечную погоду, либо на монитор на белый фон (типа Ворд) и переснять на цифровик. Вообщем надо так, чтобы сзади падал свет. Это в случае, если нет слайд-модуля.



Ну вот ренгеновские снимки,качество:cray:


----------



## Ютана (30 Июн 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А снимки из Омска сохранились?.
> Если вы о черном круглом черном образовании впереди тел позвонков, то это аорта.
> Если даже рассматривать перидуральную анестезию как причину невриномы (связь которую доказать невозможно), то не она причина проблем сегодняшнего дня.


Сохранились,тоже выложить?


----------



## Ell (30 Июн 2007)

Обязательно выкладывайте все снимки.
Единственная рекомендация - переворачивать их изначально (сложно рассматривать, сами понимаете) и давать комментарии.
*Доктор Ступин* - великий спец! 
Но почему-то в моей голове сидит упорная мысль об анестезии.


----------



## Ютана (30 Июн 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Обязательно выкладывайте все снимки.
> Единственная рекомендация - переворачивать их изначально (сложно рассматривать, сами понимаете) и давать комментарии.
> *Доктор Ступин* - великий спец!
> Но почему-то в моей голове сидит упорная мысль об анестезии.


Скидываю Омск,он поменьше,я не знаю в чем дело,но у меня не скоро возникла мысль о каком то курьезе,исходя пять пар обуви,я записалась к оперировавшему врачу,мы побеседовали и он позвонил домашнему врачу и сказал,что я психически не здорова,но у психически нездоровых моча хотя бы в норме,а у меня нет:p ,теперь все делается,чтобы уйти от истины,я так устала,в одной из частных практик,я пришла,чтобы меня посмотрели на предмет инородного тела,правды не сказали,описали невриному,но на маниторе,я увидела силуэт человека,темный со свелым овалом в области кресца...может это вам что нибудь подскажет...?
Я все правильно ставила,а все набоку получилось...извините меня пожалуйста.
У меня подруга анестезиолог мы с ней много вариантов обсуждали,она говорит,если бы отходил ликвор была бы неврологическая симтоматика  или общего давления хватает,что бы ее не было?


----------



## Ютана (30 Июн 2007)

Теперь те же снимки только ровно


----------



## Ютана (30 Июн 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Обязательно выкладывайте все снимки.
> Единственная рекомендация - переворачивать их изначально (сложно рассматривать, сами понимаете) и давать комментарии.
> *Доктор Ступин* - великий спец!
> Но почему-то в моей голове сидит упорная мысль об анестезии.


Это август 2006,т.е., через 3 месяца после операции по удалению невриномы.После того как были готовы снимки позвоночника обратила внимание на то место где боли в кресце и увидела,то что обозначено красной стрелкой,ОНО есть на всех снимках до и после операции.

Вы пытаетесь ЭТО найти?Еще у меня всегда сильно мерзнут ноги и после операции я находилась в шерстяных носках под двуммя одеялами в мае то месяце...Невриному удаляли в Казахстане,улетала уже не было пассажа мочи ,на антибиотиках...До операции были такие воспаления фронтита и гайморита,думала схожу с ума,не сказать,что дикие боли.
Вы бы меня просвящали  ,а?


----------



## Ell (30 Июн 2007)

*Ютана*, Вы, главное, не переживайте. Хотя...куда ж еще больше переживать...
Что касается моих мыслей, то я Вам их обязательно изложу. Дайте время   Ситуация не простая. И то, что приходит лично мне в голову должно быть хоть как-то обоснованно. Посему я пока подумаю.
А Вы внимательно слушайте *специалистов* нашего форума.
Уверяю Вас, пройдут выходные дни и Вы услышите комментарии.
А пока...не отчаивайтесь, ладно?


----------



## Ютана (1 Июл 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> *Ютана*, Вы, главное, не переживайте. Хотя...куда ж еще больше переживать...
> Что касается моих мыслей, то я Вам их обязательно изложу. Дайте время   Ситуация не простая. И то, что приходит лично мне в голову должно быть хоть как-то обоснованно. Посему я пока подумаю.
> А Вы внимательно слушайте *специалистов* нашего форума.
> Уверяю Вас, пройдут выходные дни и Вы услышите комментарии.
> А пока...не отчаивайтесь, ладно?



Я уже не отчаиваюсь,а просто ищу выходы...Больше года,без антибиотиков-прогрес ,индометацин пила,самолечением занимаюсь,хорошо у мужа ревматизм:p ,мне было прямо совсем не плохо,стул был регулярный,моча отходила нормальными порциями,что то он мне через дней пять стал давать побочные явления,со стороны сердца я перестала его пить.
 Можно было получить какую то консультацию по телефону,что то попить,поколоть. Дают по рецепту обезбаливающие и иногда антибиотики,от туда заказать,на таможнях отбирают:cray: Зажата так,что  нет никаких сил...
  Лето не кончилось время много еще...шесть лет ждала и еще выходные переживу,главное скоро придет помощь...Я в Омске обследовалась в двух местах,в первом,я пыталась нацелить на инородное тело,мне ответили,что им только международного скандала не хватало?!!!А я к ним ехала 1000км.,в  через три недели после операции,две из которых лежала,сидеть нельзя лежа поездом, в другом месте я уже о своих целях молчала... и не солоно хлебавши возвращаться не хотелось-я знала,что мне здесь ни чем не помогут для них я здорова.
  По поводу инородного тела в кресце,была мысл,что оно капсулируется,где то в другом месте да.Я живу половой жизнью и хоть и не регулярно ,но  его травмирую наверное?А? 
 Спасибо всем!!!Не оставляйте меня один на один с проблемой!!!


----------



## Ell (1 Июл 2007)

У меня вопрос к *специалистам*. Кто-нибудь может рассмотреть S2, S3? 

*Ютана*, а с камнем Вы собираетесь что-нибудь делать?


----------



## Ютана (1 Июл 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> У меня вопрос к *специалистам*. Кто-нибудь может рассмотреть S2, S3?
> 
> *Ютана*, а с камнем Вы собираетесь что-нибудь делать?



Меня убедили немцы,что он расположен хорошо и с ним ничего не надо делать,правая почка на узи 9 см. при норме 12.Почка начинает дергать если уж совсем моча не чистая на глаз,а так..терпеть можно.Когда отсутствует моча и боли в спине...креатинин говорит о том,что он переходит границы нормы,но не сильно.
  Я что то о нем не думаю совсем...В моче высевается стафилококк,стрептококк,кишечные бактерии...


----------



## Ell (1 Июл 2007)

Я Вам вопросик задала в личных сообщениях, посмотрите.


----------



## Ютана (1 Июл 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Я Вам вопросик задала в личных сообщениях, посмотрите.


Я такая не внимательная простите...


----------



## Ell (1 Июл 2007)

Ничего  страшного  
Я бы поискала откуда "ноги растут" именно в этом вопросе. Вообщем, в личке всё.


----------



## Ютана (1 Июл 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Ничего  страшного
> Я бы поискала откуда "ноги растут" именно в этом вопросе. Вообщем, в личке всё.



Ну,тогда с Богом!!!


----------



## Ютана (1 Июл 2007)

Это все  в прошлом,но проблемы старые


----------



## Ell (1 Июл 2007)

Качество, конечно, не очень. Но явно ж видно искривление. И L5 какой-то странный...или это тоже качество?
Ждем *специалистов*.
Остальное - в личке спрошу.


----------



## Ютана (1 Июл 2007)

Вы мне про черные дыры расскажите,что нибудь,а?Я специально,сделала отдельно снимки,это явно за брюшиной

Добавлено через 1 минуту 
Если есть интерес к какомуто,я сниму отдельно,прямо кадр один


----------



## Ell (1 Июл 2007)

Пост 26, 6 снимок
Пост 27, 4 снимок

Это в одно время делались снимки?


----------



## Ютана (1 Июл 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Пост 26, 6 снимок
> Пост 27, 4 снимок
> 
> Это в одно время делались снимки?



Да ,да это все почку смотрели с контрастом

Добавлено через 19 минут 
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (1 Июл 2007)

а цистометрию Вам никогда не делали (исследование, изучающее функцию мочевого пузыря)?


----------



## Ютана (1 Июл 2007)

Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> а цистометрию Вам никогда не делали (исследование, изучающее функцию мочевого пузыря)?



Исключали возвращение мочи в почки, так я поняла смысл, а так помочишься и на узи видать, осталась моча в мочевом или нет...оставалась.

Добавлено через 17 часов 18 минут 
Неужели все так запущено,поченму все молчат?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (2 Июл 2007)

То есть Вам делали только УЗИ?


----------



## Ютана (2 Июл 2007)

Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> То есть Вам делали только УЗИ?



Я не знаю как это обследование здесь называется и как его делают,делали всего столько!!!!!

Добавлено через 3 часа 51 минуту 


			
				Ютана написал(а):
			
		

> Я не знаю как это обследование здесь называется и как его делают,делали всего столько!!!!!


Нашла в интернете про цистометрию,нет такого обследования не делали.

Добавлено через 20 часов 28 минут 
Дотор Ступин к Вам не уходят сообщения.


----------



## Ell (3 Июл 2007)

*Ютана*, давайте теперь сделаем вот что:
1.Вы по годам выложите (можно без результатов) обследования, которые проходили.
2.Ваши мысли о будущем, согласно рекомендаций специалистов форума.

Ладненько? Вы не волнуйтесь. Нужно разумно подходить ко всему, что случается в этой жизни.


----------



## Ютана (3 Июл 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> *Ютана*, давайте теперь сделаем вот что:
> 1.Вы по годам выложите (можно без результатов) обследования, которые проходили.
> 2.Ваши мысли о будущем, согласно рекомендаций специалистов форума.
> 
> Ладненько? Вы не волнуйтесь. Нужно разумно подходить ко всему, что случается в этой жизни.



Трудно упомнить все но попробую

-2001-лапоскопия и после мрт-томия
октябрь-ренген с контрастом на предмет спаек
-2003-
с сентября мрт почек,ренген почек с контрастом,осмотр почек на предмет суения артерий,обследование функции почек,колноскопия.
-2004-мрт брюшной полости дважды,цистоскопия,цистогрфия,узи почти при каждом посещении,КТ позвоночника,где была игнорирована рекомендация на мрт.,мрт брюшной полости,ренген брюшной полости с контрастом.
-2005-узи почек при каждом посещении уролога и нефролога.
мрт,кт.,ренген почек с контрастом.
-2006-мрт-5 раз и КТ-позвоночника
-2007- мрт.
все мысли на осень с выездом ТУДА,если можете,что то рекомендовать по разумным ценам буду рада.


----------



## Ell (3 Июл 2007)

Моё личное мнение.
Приехать в Россию, если Вы не готовы принять результаты Германии, пройти комплексное обследование в центральных городах и определиться.
По времени, думаю, месяц.
По цене, не дам ответа.
Думаю, что при первом посещении зарекомендовавшей себя клиники, Вам дадут более точный ответ.
Вопрос в другом - ЧТо Вам нужно посетить в первую очередь. Т.е.  -профиль проблемы первоочередной.
Я бы сделала упор на моче-половую систему.
Не отчаивайтесь.
"Ищущий да обрящет"


----------



## Ютана (3 Июл 2007)

Уважаемый ,Доктор Ступин вы не досягаемы мной по поводу того,что исчерпали лемит сообщений.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июл 2007)

Сейчас удалю лишнее. aiwan


----------



## Ютана (3 Июл 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Моё личное мнение.
> Приехать в Россию, если Вы не готовы принять результаты Германии, пройти комплексное обследование в центральных городах и определиться.
> По времени, думаю, месяц.
> По цене, не дам ответа.
> ...


Что означает, по времени месяц? Проще говоря, состояние не терпит отлагательства, даже до сентября?


----------



## Ell (4 Июл 2007)

*Ютана*, я думаю, что месяц у Вас уйдёт на обследования, подробные, грамотные.
А до сентября потерпит.
Вы годы на это потратили, парочка месяцев уже не сыграет роли в Вашей ситуации.
Главное - спокойненько. У Вас есть мёд и альпийские травы?


----------



## Ютана (4 Июл 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> *Ютана*, я думаю, что месяц у Вас уйдёт на обследования, подробные, грамотные.
> А до сентября потерпит.
> Вы годы на это потратили, парочка месяцев уже не сыграет роли в Вашей ситуации.
> Главное - спокойненько. У Вас есть мёд и альпийские травы?


Дома нет,но я думаю можно приобрести,знаю аптеку травяную я брала там травки и мед можно купить


----------



## Ell (4 Июл 2007)

Обязательно...скажите какие травки именно купите, я расскажу как применять.
Да пребудет свет.


----------



## Ютана (4 Июл 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Обязательно...скажите какие травки именно купите, я расскажу как применять.
> Да пребудет свет.



А какие лучше? Ой, мне с травами так трудно, варить цедить, запаривать, отстаивать, кипятить, с дисциплиной плохо и медик.ТАБЛЕТКА для нас основное лекарство, простите за отступление. А мед какой лучше?


----------



## Ютана (7 Июл 2007)

Доктор Ступин это вам для сравнения.


----------



## Ютана (18 Июл 2007)

Уважаемые доктора, у меня чисто медицинский вопрос: Как проявляется отсутствие сигнала или слабый сигнал на тазовых органах? На что при этом обращается внимание? 

Болей сильных у меня нет, но уже третьи сутки ночной диурез превышает дневной намного. Днем и порции намного меньше и напор при освобождении мочевого пузыря хуже, чем ночью. Ем днем арбузы, а диурез при этом скудный. О чем это говорит?


----------



## Ютана (3 Ноя 2007)

В мае 2006 года перенесла операцию по удалению невриномы почти полностью перекрывающей просвет спинного мозга, после операции не стало чувствительности по задней поверхности голени, тыльной поверхности стопы и пальцев на левой ноге.   

Само отсутствие чувствительности меня не беспокоит...у меня увеличивается обьем самой стопы, раньше я утешала сама себя тем, что это просто такое ощущение, когда нет чувствительности, а теперь реально видно по заполнению обуви...

Что делать?


----------



## Helen (4 Ноя 2007)

*Осложнения ?*

Вы имеете ввиду появление отека левой стопы?


----------



## Ютана (4 Ноя 2007)

*Осложнения ?*

Нет,доктор ,это не отек,обьем мягких тканей увеличился,может она и болит,может может и происходят в ней процессы,но я ж не чувствую. Обуваю старые осенние туфли :один туфель пустой,  другой  очень полный.:blush200:


----------



## Helen (6 Ноя 2007)

*Осложнения ?*

Увеличение объема стопы может быть за счет нарушения лимфооттока в результате сдавления чем-либо лимфотических сосудов - это одна из возможных причин увеличения размеров стопы (особенно в случае одностороннего процесса).

Я считаю, Вам необходимо посетить Вашего врача, проводившего операцию. Измеряйте сантиметром размер голени и стопы, чтобы иметь реальные цифры.


----------



## Ютана (6 Ноя 2007)

*Осложнения ?*

Врач оперирующий далеко,оперировалась в Казахстане....сразу после операции подушечка на ноге не сильно мешала,буквально месяца три назад сильно воспалился вросший ноготь(а я же не чувствую,по этому и не беспокоюсь),после ночи не влезла в тапочки одной ногой,обследовала откуда дровишки,удалила причины....подушечка стала мешать больше....


----------



## Ютана (8 Ноя 2007)

*Осложнения ?*

А ведь и правда  на сантиметр голень и на см стопа больше,визуально не скажешь,но факт


----------



## Helen (8 Ноя 2007)

*Осложнения ?*

В Вашем случае удаленно очень сложно дать совет. Конечно, об этом симтпоме Вы должны сообщить Вашему лечащему врачу, который может направить при необходимости к другому специалисту (Вы писали, что наблюдаетесь по месту жительства).


----------



## Ютана (2 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Помогите в диагностике.*

Доктор Ступин! Перечитайте тему.На что сделать упор писала Эль?
Я именно это и сделала.Но там же она обращает ваше внимание на крестцовые позвонки и похоже разглядывала тоже отсутствие дужки...,но молчала...

Я бы сделала упор на моче-половую систему.
Не отчаивайтесь.-------- пишет Эль.

Перечитала тему,как обидно,что все все видели и все о переломах знали,но...


----------



## Ell (2 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Помогите в диагностике.*

Ютана, милая, ну не Боги мы, честно! Вы поймите одну простую вещь. Невозможно с уверенностью всё увидеть и предугать на он-лайн консультациях. Даже при снимках. Вы же понимаете, что и качество их страдает. И Вас мы не ощупываем, не видим. Может экстрасенсы и смогли бы что-либо, но специалисты просто не имеют права на заочных консультациях сказать четко - вот так и так. Именно потому, что заочно.


----------



## Ютана (2 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Помогите в диагностике.*

Эль, я вас понимаю. А вот с верить теперь вам как то не получается. 
Будьте людьми и бойтесь Бога,если считаете,что он может все.

http://rapidshare.de/files/39552386/08112007.exe.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/39552385/12112007.exe.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/39552384/19092007RU.exe.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/39511587/2006.exe.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/39511732/2008.exe.html

Здесь как то может страдать качество?


----------



## Ютана (2 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Помогите в диагностике.*

Невозможно с уверенностью всё увидеть и предугать на он-лайн консультациях. Даже при снимках.--------------- Эль,обьясните мне,пожалуйста ,для чего  тогда этот сайт?
Зачем люди ломая мозг и пальцы ставят сюда снимки?Смысл? Следуя вашей логике?  Я понимаю,что мой случай не простой,но можно в личке,можно анонимно.Ведь делают же люди ,если хотят и не боятся потерять "кормушек".
Со 100% уверенностью выставляют перелом крестца со и копчика,по тем же снимкам,что я год назад ставила в эту тему.
А теперь вопрос: Вы специалист уровнем ниже? Я думаю нет,даже на много выше.
Вы ,как я поняла тоже страдаете проблемами позвоночника. И не имеете представления как оно болит? Семь лет? И...? Даже этот факт вас ни к чему не призывает?
О взаимодействиях врача и пациента писать и не буду...
Мог - не помог,простая сделка с совестью с вашей стороны,а мне наука,что бывает и так не только в Германии и у нас в бывшем "совке"...
 НЕ ХОЧУ ВЕРИТЬ В СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕ МЕДИЦИНЫ,ГДЕ ПАЦИЕНТ НЕ ПОЛУЧАЕТ НИКАКОЙ ПОМОЩИ....ЭТО НЕ МЕДИЦИНА,ЭТОМУ НЕТ ЕЩЕ ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЯ.
извините.


----------



## Ell (2 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Помогите в диагностике.*

Давайте не поминать имя всуе.
Сайт для помощи, да. Но даже в реальности не всегда мохно поставить диагноз, согласитесь.
Ютана. Мы все понимаем Вашу боль. Но лично я Вас прошу - не требуйте невозможного.
Давайте подождем и результатов того, что Вам предложил Доктор Ступин.

Что касается приведенных Вами последних ссылок, у меня, например, не открылась ни одна.


----------



## Ютана (2 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Помогите в диагностике.*

aiwan  извиние,все удалила


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Помогите в диагностике.*

Прекрасные снимки!



> Со 100% уверенностью выставляют перелом крестца со и копчика,по тем же снимкам,что я год назад ставила в эту тему.



Простите, не нашел перелома, подскажите на каком снимке?
Кстати, а сбоку?


----------



## Ютана (3 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Помогите в диагностике.*

Жизнь нужно прожить так, чтобы Боги в восторге предложили еще одну


----------



## Ell (3 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Помогите в диагностике.*

абсолюто согласна с Доктором Ступиным.
Но у меня ощущение, что мы пошли уже  по 3 кругу...


----------



## Ютана (27 Май 2009)

Недели две уже такое чувство в голове, как будто долго в воде находилась иногда и на уши как будто слегка давит, звездочки-каметы от ценра к переферии видала... Иногда подташнивает... Со дня первого выхода на этот ресурс потеряла в общей сложности 23 кг ....Давление нормальное, сахар тоже... Что же со мной происходит? Анализы крови в норме, если не считать повышенным СКФ-62.... 
Мне к какому доктору? СКФ считается в пределах нормы....
Нашла сравнение ощущениям с головой - как будто резиновая шапочка для купания одета....


----------



## floid (28 Май 2009)

сколько вам лет? 
с позвоночником какие проблемы есть?
не паникуйте  осознавайте то что происходит


----------



## Ютана (28 Май 2009)

Лет мне 48, с позвоночником проблем много,попросите у админа на свет все мои темы...,есть в эфире только две трех нет...
получила направление на МРТ головного мозга...
Целый день сегодня не давила вода изнутри на уши теперь к вечеру давит-- чувство такое....
А что осознать? Происходит всегда,теперь до головы добралось....


----------



## floid (28 Май 2009)

да.. походу и правда не мало.. 
подождем ответа специалиста.


----------



## Ютана (29 Май 2009)

Доктор Ступин,я ждала Вас!


----------



## Ютана (19 Июн 2010)




----------



## nuwa (19 Июн 2010)

Ютана, добрый день! Не прошёл и год...

Может быть поподробнее?


----------



## Ютана (19 Июн 2010)

На сколько я уже вижу, это марлевый тампон у меныя в брюшине... снимок за апрель.Я пошла к врачу типо на попу упала два дня назад, он мне дал заключение, что перелома нет, даже старого и типо шарик не видит...

Извините, ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ!!!!

7 июня я была на обследованиии подальше от своего города... 
У меня появилось образование межпозвоночном диске и имеется в этом образовании секвестр, и насколько я понимаю откравается этот секвестр в перидуральное пространство...
Интересно откуда он появился,на снимках от января его нет. Не набирался? Много позвоночных пятачков на снимках темные, я где то читала - это не норма... А о чем это говорит?









Пью я тилидин по необходимости,пол таблетки в день боли конечно дикие,но больше ничего нельзя... функция почек снижена...

С удовольствием прочитаю мнения и отвечу на форуме...aiwan


----------



## Ютана (20 Июн 2010)

Я думала что за это время сколько я знакома с сайтом, хоть что то изменилось в лучшую сторону...
Тчетно...
Больные как оставались без профессиональной консультации, так и остаются...
Оставление больных без помощи есть что?
У каждого есть свой ответ на этот вопрос.
За время общения на сайтах я даже научилась не истерить на подобное бездушие... Главное ведь ,что если от меня кому либо потребуется помощь я не поступлю так же... я зделаю все что в моих силах...
...Как я могу капризничать по поводу принятого вами решения, это ваш выбор...


----------



## druk (20 Июн 2010)

Ютана, а Вас эта грыжа хоть как-нибудь беспокоит?? Что болит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2010)

А где Вы видите тампон?
Я не вижу.


----------



## Ютана (21 Июн 2010)

Отвлекающий маневр?
 Мне на прием завтра к нейрохирургу, хотелосбы чем то существенным вооружиться, а не на своих догадках там плавать...
Я не собираюсь там бравировать именами...
Мне завтра будут говорить, что у меня спинальные симптомы в норме, а опухоль не сдавливает спинной мозг... И никто не вспомнит о том, что у этой невинности есть секвестр и он открыт в перидуральное пространство... 
Надо показать товарищу, что я все знаю... Чтобы потребовать направление в униклинику.. От урологов я уже это получила...

Тампон вот:


2010


 



Может ли это быть ликвореей? подтекание спинальной жидкости?
У меня есть описание этого образования на УЗИ... влагалищным сканером находят... ТАМ ...Здесь нет

Доктор Ступин, а что вы видите?
Тампон видели у меня на родине и в отделении онкологии Кишеневской республиканской больницы...
Я не верю, что Доктор Ступин видит меньше...
Мне про образование на межпозвоночном диске расскажите..., если можно...
есть ли заболевания способные так протекать? Или только инородные тела способны так свистеть? Или это остеомиелит в слабых местах, с выходом продуктов распада?
О моем психическом здоровье прошу не беспокоиться, я свою реальность воспринимаю адекватно. 
Обратилась в государственный департамент по правам пациентов, собираюсь  в суд... Чем-то мне нужно заниматься?
Пою в хоре, хожу на курсы,  я не оплакиваю себя...



> Ютана, а Вас эта грыжа хоть как-нибудь беспокоит?? Что болит?


 Это грыжа? 
 Стабильных болей в ногах нет... Левая нога после операции ниже колена не чувствует и пальцы...  и эта нога толще.

Боли жуткие в крестце... Эпизодически дисфункция тазовых органов...
Моча визуально не поддается описанию, если смотреть на порцию через стекло склянки... Надо отметить, что не всегда...
Сильно снижена функция почек... Очень сильно стало страдать зрение..
то вижу, то не вижу, особенно с утра... Если долго на ногах стала замечать нарушение координации, причем очень заметное... появились боли в колене левой ноги, не в самом колене, а по бокам, ощущение, что связки..., тазобедренный сустав слева житья не дает...
Иногда бывают такое чувтво в руках, как будто еще чуть-чуть и побегут мурашки и пропадет чувствительность... Сегодня мерзну, натянула на себя все...ноги ледяные и ванной была с урта потому, что хотелось согреться...
Очень сильно страдает общее состояние...

Если мне подключить здоровую имунную систему, я умру от болевого шока...


----------



## Доктор Попов (21 Июн 2010)

nuwa, снимки не открываются.


----------



## nuwa (21 Июн 2010)

Ютана написал(а):


> Я думала что за это время сколько я знакома с сайтом, хоть что то изменилось в лучшую сторону...
> Тчетно...
> Больные как оставались без профессиональной консультации, так и остаются...
> Оставление больных без помощи есть что?
> ...


Ютана, видимо, Вы неверо озаглавили свою тему, поэтому в неё никто не заглядывает без особого личного обращения. Переименуйте, а я заменю название.

К тому же Вы старожил на форуме и знаете, что здесь нет "дежурного" врача, у кого из наших волонтёров есть время и силы заглянуть сюда и взвалить на себя дополнительный груз человеческих страданий, тот и делится советами и рекомендациями. Поэтому иногда приходится ждать, иногда напомнить о себе. Увы. 



Доктор Попов написал(а):


> nuwa, снимки не открываются.


Добрый день, доктор!aiwan
Попробуйте сейчас. Я уменьшила размер, снимки грузиться будут многим легче.


----------



## Ютана (21 Июн 2010)

> Ютана, видимо, Вы неверо озаглавили свою тему, поэтому в неё никто не заглядывает без особого личного обращения. Переименуйте, а я заменю название.


на свое усмотрение можете переименовать и сменить...

Мне очень хочется знать что со мной... На сколько поражен спинной мозг и где, как в динамике будет двигаться этот процесс..
Визит к врачу ничего не дал... Спинальные симпомы в норме, сила в руках и ногах сохранена.


----------



## Доктор Попов (21 Июн 2010)

Согласен с доктором Ступиным, тампона нет. Также как и секвестра, впрочем.
По поводу неоказания помощи - оставляю на совести больной.

Рекомендация - дойти до семейного врача для полного обследования, а также для динамического наблюдения у одного специалиста. Ваш случай вряд ли можно "разобрать" заочно на форуме, слишком много разнообразных жалоб, требующих очного осмотра.
Будьте здоровы.


----------



## Ютана (21 Июн 2010)

> Согласен с доктором Ступиным, тампона нет.


Немец нейрохирург не отрицал этого, а сказал, что нужно хорошо подумать ,может его лучше оставить...
Если допустить, что инородного тела нет, то мне будет интересно ваше мнение по поводу распада сотей таза в частности передней крестцовой пластинки и лонной кости справа. Снижение СКФ (это почечный показатель) до 60,снижение веса на 25 кг.у меня грыжи в двух местах, почему болит крестец? Почему я пришла на рентген позвоночника, а лаборатн втавила меня в аппарат и спросила, у вас крестец болит?
Если все версии отметаются, что тогда? Есть же снимки,


> Рекомендация - дойти до семейного врача для полного обследования,


за 10 лет неоднократно.... это было сделано и сменено не один десяток врачей... разных профилей...


> Ваш случай вряд ли можно "разобрать" заочно на форуме


Кто хочет тот делает,кто не хочет тот ищет причины, чтоб не делать...


> Будьте здоровы.


Спасибо за пожелание и за профессиональную помощь.


за 10 лет неоднократно.... это было сделано и сменено не один десяток врачей... разных профилей...

Кто хочет тот делает,кто не хочет тот ищет причины, чтоб не делать...

Спасибо за пожелание и за профессиональную помощь.


> клиника лечения боли


Обьясните мне тупорылой, что это значит?
Что значит лечить боль?
У каждой боли есть причина... Клиники не выявляют причины боли...
Они хронизируют вс процессы происходящие в организме , а хронический больной находка для кассы и для врача от нее зависящего...
Они выписывают хорошие таблетки которые помогают от всего, больные ликуют :теперь я могу жить как все... А врач даже не предупреждает, что это опиаты, и что они вызывают привыкание и завизимость от данного препарата, опять аптеке хорошо и врачу... 
Все на своей шкурке... сначала пробуешь, чувствуешь что что то не то,задаешь в интернет действующее вещество и понимаешь с чем имеешь дело...

Добавлено через 16 минут
*В этом разделе Вы получите квалифицированную консультацию по рентгенологическим снимкам, результатам МРТ, УЗИ позвоночника. Сможете задать и обсудить волнующие Вас вопросы по характеру снимков и выявленному на них заболеванию*
Я и по русски плохо понимаю или не следую правилам форума?
ошиблась я конечно разделом,но может меня простят как строжила?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2010)

Трудно что-то ответить.
Моё мнение вы знаете, я и "разрушения " не нахожу.aiwan


----------



## Доктор Попов (21 Июн 2010)

Клиника лечения боли - это прямой перевод с английского pain clinic, так называется специализированное подразделение для лечения болевых синдромов, в том числе и хронических.

Ютана, к сожалению я не отношу себя к терпеливым людям, спокойно переносящим подобное общение, считаю Ваши посты хамскими. Поэтому мой ответ в Ваших сообщениях последний. Надеюсь что остальные консультанты будут менее агрессивны.


----------



## Ютана (21 Июн 2010)

> я и "разрушения " не нахожу


Доктор! А я покажу... Это 2007 год,Россия,\Омск...
Как сейчас все это выглядит сказать не могу,потому что не осмотрена в динамике...








А вот так пострадал лон




А как вы думаете ,это болит?

*Не понимаю лечения болей все равно...* 
У болей есть причина над ней нужно работать на не зарабатывать деньги на человесческих болях
Я  действительно сегодня очень агрессивна... От безисходности... Я ненавижу это состояние ,когда ничего не можешь предпринять... 
Погибаю,гнию и всем везде плевать... Мне предлагают клинику боли и неоднократно... Это же бред, понимааете бред!
Клиники болей для безнадежный онкологических больных , там где боли никак нельзя купировать...
Не мои мозги отказываются это акцептировать...
Матери оформляю опекунство, а мне говорят,пропишите ее в городе, а то она с 2004 года не прописана ?

Добавлено через 18 минут
на последнем файле крестца красота такая правильной формы,это что?
Опухоли так красиво растут?
Почему эта "опухоль" до сих пор не описана немецкими докторами? Опухолевой процес не зависит ни от кого... Ну , какие есть причины не описать опухоль?
И не оказывать помощь в течении 10 лет? Срочную медицинскую помощь в течении деяти лет....???
Доктор Ступин вы правы медицина и деньги это страшно... не то что не совместимо...
Вернее ,когда это совместимо это ужасно...
   Я восхищена своими соотечественниками,которые смогли заточить себя под эту медицину...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июн 2010)

ВЫ уже выставляли ваши снимки на сайтах ренгенологов. Напомните какой вы получили ответ.

Медицина не всемогуща, она спасла вас однажды и вы на ногах.
Неужели на коляске лучше?


----------



## Ютана (22 Июн 2010)

> Неужели на коляске лучше?


Эта перспектива мной и двигает...
Эти файлы я не смогла переснять раньше...
А теперь как выставляю снимки с инородным телом все затухают...
*в 2008 году был описан перелом крестца со значительным диастазом...
на  сайте практического рентгенолога..*(только тогда когда описали мне перелом крестца я поняла что было со мной. Немецкими врачами до сих пор не выставлена травма. Если выставят травму,это капкан...)
Тема которой открыл свой сайт доктор Катенев была моей, я ее больше не нашла даже в архивах... У него не хватило смелости написать о том , что у меня инородное тело...

Добавлено через 19 минут
Доктор! Я очень переживаю(мягко сказано),что все же есть поражение спинного мозга , потому как у меня со зрением не все хорошо, почки то работают , то нет , стул то есть то нет. Секс давно закрытая тема...
Смысл жизни теряется... Секс не смысл жизни, но я думаю тех нет мужчин ,которые чего то другого  хотели бы от женщины... чего то можно исключить из отношений с чем то мириться из за отсутствия, но это!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июн 2010)

Разговор о смысле жизни, в смысле решения проблемы боли в спине , не поможет определиться с главным, А главное - что делать!
Есть комплекс заболеваний, частично связанных и не связанных друг с другом.
"Тампон". Даже если говорить о томпоне (которого нет), то он давно осумковался бы и не влиял на вашу проблему. Осколки и те "приживаются".
Поэтому не там ищите.

"Боль в спине". Проблема, но боль хроническая, не решаемая на уровне разговоров и интернета, а возможно и вообще не решаемая, не все может медицина. Тут надо задать вопрос, а можно ли уменьшить, и есть ли ещё способы решения этой проблемы.

" Почки". Вот почки, проблема. Правда не наша.

"Секс". То же проблема, но проще всего решаемая. Но опять же не нами.

"МАма". Проблема, но социальная и эмоциональная, и опять не наша.

Вот и разложили.
А теперь с простого.
Не, где "тампон", а где болит и что болит сегодня и как?


----------



## Ютана (22 Июн 2010)

> то он давно осумковался бы


согласна, но есть боли в крестце определенного характера после которых я могу с увенностью до 100% сказать ,что сейчас помочусь и моча будет грязная:шкурки, муть... Если присутствие этой грязи затянуть и не пить канефрон например все поднимается в почки... и дурнота, слабость ,озноб...
Сейчас крестец болит всегда и ткани сверху над ним,больше как бы справа.... 


> Почки". Вот почки, проблема. Правда не наша.


Доктор,меня уже тошнит от этого ... я не могу больше это читать и слышать... Мне сегодня Балтабек -хирург в нашей клинике,показывал где проходит брюшина,вот там и кончается его поле деятельности, все остальное за ней его никак не касается... У гинеколога все что за пределами влагалища тоже не его... Травматолога посетила с его стороны тоже ничего нет... Перелому 10 лет... Образование далеко от костей... Чтож мне делать? Оно все мое и болит... Человеческий организм необходимо рассматривать как одно целое... доктор, вы же это ЛУЧШЕ меня знаете...


> Секс". То же проблема, но проще всего решаемая.


Еще при бытности мужа на три дня отсутствие мочи и стула было горантировано,боли в ногах  и постель... пачками обезболивающие...
Недавняя моя попытка освежила в памяти все... Хорошо у меня есть наркотики три дня... Следующий раз нужно подумать... прежде чем...


> МАма". Проблема, но социальная и эмоциональная, и опять не наша


А психика моя изтрепаная за десять лет... Депресняк уже саматогенный...причины нужно убирать... Я стараюсь изо все сил и у меня плохо получается...


> а где болит и что болит сегодня и как


Крестец.Сильно.Но терпеть могу. \Если есть задержка стула, я не знаю что болит в тазу ... Распирает весь таз...
Прежде , чем гдето во мне чегото набирается,до того как оно уидит свет в моче, состояние свое передать не могу... колбасит...дня -три четыре...
Выйдет - сразу легче...
У меня в 2008 году в передуральном пространстве описаны сгустки крови... Врач сказал после операции ...Эти остатки там на всю жизнь и не рассасываются...???
Последним радиологом предложена миелография...

Добавлено через 8 часов 6 минут
*Спасибо большое, что уменьшили снимки!!!
А я тоже так хочу уметь.... Научите? Пожалуйста?*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июн 2010)

> согласна, но есть боли в крестце определенного характера после которых я могу с увенностью до 100% сказать ,что сейчас помочусь и моча будет грязная:шкурки, муть... Если присутствие этой грязи затянуть и не пить канефрон например все поднимается в почки... и дурнота, слабость ,озноб...
> Сейчас крестец болит всегда и ткани сверху над ним,больше как бы справа....


Позвоночник, цвет мочи, Канефрон - никак не связаны.





> Доктор,меня уже тошнит от этого ... я не могу больше это читать и слышать... Мне сегодня Балтабек -хирург в нашей клинике,показывал где проходит брюшина,вот там и кончается его поле деятельности, все остальное за ней его никак не касается... У гинеколога все что за пределами влагалища тоже не его... Травматолога посетила с его стороны тоже ничего нет... Перелому 10 лет... Образование далеко от костей... Чтож мне делать? Оно все мое и болит... Человеческий организм необходимо рассматривать как одно целое... доктор, вы же это ЛУЧШЕ меня знаете...


Тошнота так же не связана с позвоночником. А почему вы считаете, что медицина всесильна. Она может много, но видимо не в вашем случае. Ладно бы в Батайске жаловались, а вы из Германии с недовольством.





> Еще при бытности мужа на три дня отсутствие мочи и стула было горантировано,боли в ногах  и постель... пачками обезболивающие...
> Недавняя моя попытка освежила в памяти все... Хорошо у меня есть наркотики три дня... Следующий раз нужно подумать... прежде чем...


Лишний раз подтверждает что проблема не в позвоночник, все на уровне малого таза.





> А психика моя изтрепаная за десять лет... Депресняк уже саматогенный...причины нужно убирать... Я стараюсь изо все сил и у меня плохо получается...


Препараты принимаете постоянно, с психотерапевтом общаетесь еженедельно?





> Крестец.Сильно.Но терпеть могу. \Если есть задержка стула, я не знаю что болит в тазу ... Распирает весь таз...
> Прежде , чем где-то во мне чего-то набирается, до того как оно уидит свет в моче, состояние свое передать не могу... колбасит...дня три-четыре...
> Выйдет - сразу легче...


Правильно решиться полблема с почками станет легче. Решаете?





> У меня в 2008 году в передуральном пространстве описаны сгустки крови... Врач сказал после операции ...Эти остатки там на всю жизнь и не рассасываются...???
> Последним радиологом предложена миелография..


Так и надо сделать миелографию.


----------



## Ютана (22 Июн 2010)

> Позвоночник, цвет мочи, Канефрон - никак не связаны.


Анатомически исключаете свищик? Кстати грыжа описана на л-1, а я вижу образование на месте операции кажется, его нет на зимних снимках в клинике... А это значит, что? Набирается выходит в перидурал, отравляет мне жизнь ... изматывает организм... Я не исключаю свищик и в перидуральное пространство.





> Тошнота так же не связана с позвоночником.


это один из мозговых симпомов, я это и то знаю... Ну если нет мозгов то и не тошнит наверное?
*Крестец не есть позвоночник?  А почему его так искустно прячут немцы? Экономят... бумагу...*


> Ладно бы в Батайске жаловались, а вы из Германии с недовольством.


 Мы кассовые черви и к нам подобное отношение. Мы свое место в их жизни знаем. Это когда приезжают люди со своими деньгами им залазят в зад и в рот выглядывают... Вы имея достаток не поймете меня никогда. Я и мое состояние результат кассовой медицины...





> Лишний раз подтверждает что проблема не в позвоночник, все на уровне малого таза.


часть таза составляет крестец и копчик, что является и позвоночником тоже...





> Препараты принимаете постоянно, с психотерапевтом общаетесь еженедельно


нет препараты не принимаю никакие... Начав их принимать не слезешь никогда - бизнес, как и наркотичекие... доступны очень широкому кругу пациентов.. Кроме того, что я кассовая пациентка, я еще и советская медсестра, мне стыдно подвиснуть на их расклад...





> с психотерапевтом общаетесь еженедельно?


психику можно и нужно лечить, но сначало нужно убрать причины...
ПРИЧИНЫ.... какой смысл ее терапировать? 





> Правильно решиться полблема с почками станет легче. Решаете?


Если бы я знала, что у меня с почками я бы ходила и просила, то одно обследование, то другое. Нефролог мой говорит, что у меня все супер и желает меня видеть раз в год. Согласно сцинтиграфии, функия почек снижена, но креатинина нет... Катенев на урогрфии ничего не описал... Я специально попросила и для него лично сделала... А когда имеется почечная патология кости тоже изменяются? Или это говорит за септический процесс в организме?





> Так и надо сделать миелографию.


Это прыжок в инвалидную коляску... В нее я еще успею...
Неужели после всего того, что со мной сделали, я смогу доверить им такую элегантную вещь? Они бы сначала описали то, что есть, а потом бы я подумала .. Ну и в конце концов, есть масса методов обследования безопасных и достоверных для правильной постановки диагноза...

Ответьте пожалуйста хоть на один вопрос...

*Так и надо сделать миелографию.*
А вы говорили, что если почки правильно диагносцировать, то все станет более или менее прозпрачно... 
Или мухи отдельно катлетяы отдельно...
Мне назначено вот это ... и коментарий меня поверг в шок... ХАЧУ Я ЭТИМ ЛЕЧИТЬСЯ????
*Тримипрамин(Trimipraminum) — один из представителей класса трициклических антидепрессантов, подкласса третичных аминов. Используется в виде гидрохлорида (Trimipramini hydrochloridum). Торговые названия: Герфонал, Сурмонтил и др.

В России изъят из оборота лекарственных средств (в Норвегии — ограничен в обороте) в связи с высокой токсичностью препарата, риском передозировки и появлением суицидальных намерений при использовании высоких доз лекарства.*

Добавлено через 7 часов 21 минуту
И еще по поводу миелографии...
Перед тем как ее проведут берут подпись, если что случится кто не спрятался врач не виноват. 
Я сама соглашаюсь стать инвалидом ?
Нет давайте еще поживем...Намучится сидя и лежа еще успеем...
Так годами куют клиентов в дома по уходу за инвалидами... Детям нужно учится профессии ,заводить семьи... А у больных свои  места обитания и у престарелых ...
Простите за отступление...



> Мы кассовые черви и к нам подобное отношение. Мы свое место в их жизни знаем. Это когда приезжают люди со своими деньгами им залазят в зад и в рот выглядывают... Вы имея достаток не поймете меня никогда. Я и мое состояние результат кассовой медицины...


Не сердитесь... Я когда прилетаю ТУДА, я ощущаю на себе ..
Людей давно перестали ценить за то что они люди ...


----------



## Ютана (25 Июн 2010)

*Большое спасибо всем, кто так или иначе помог мне пройти этот путь.*
Особенные слова благодарности Доктору Ступину  за моральну поддержку в личке...


----------



## Ютана (26 Авг 2010)

Доктор Ступин!
Посмотрела я работу Шубина на первом канале... Слушайте, это ж высший пилотаж! Голова как тряпка в руках врача! Я второй день в восторге от такой работы...
 Я к чему собственно... В телепередаче шла речь о том, как зажимается в шейном отделе подключичная вена мышцей... Поэтому поводу со временем может ухудшиться зрение... Одно время у меня немели обе руки и причем по ним шло покалывание, как будто я обе отсидела...:p
Сейчас этих симптомов нет... Но зрение упало..., сопоставить события не могу, потому как слишком много чего происходит в моей жизни...

Как изменяеться зрение при стенозе подключичной вены?
Я тут очечки себе решила поменять... Оправу на более достойную, посадил меня мальчик подбирать стекла..., а после долгих мучений говорит: вам к глазному надо, у вас один глаз видимо не очень круглый.... 

Помогите разобраться, ну так на вскидку... Я понимаю , что пощупать нужно! Но у меня есть подсказка...!!! Снимки шейного отдела и черепа!!!


----------



## kobi (26 Авг 2010)

Ютана написал(а):


> В телепередаче шла речь о том как зажимается в шейном отделе подключичная вена мышцей... Поэтому поводу со временем может ухудшиться зрение...


*NO COMMENT!!!*
aiwan


----------



## Ютана (26 Авг 2010)

kobi написал(а):


> *NO COMMENT!!!*
> aiwan


Я не доктор, имею право неверно передавать мысли...
Я обратилась не к вам, а к доктору Ступину...
Вы доктор Ступин?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2010)

Не круглый глаз, это астигматизм.
К шее это отношения не имеет.
Как и зрение к подключичной вене.


----------



## nuwa (26 Авг 2010)

Ютана написал(а):


> Я не доктор, имею право неверно передавать мысли...


Тогда может - и не надо, какой смысл в неверной передаче *чужих* мыслей...


> Я обратилась не к вам, а к доктору Ступину...
> Вы доктор Ступин?


Простите, но как администратор этого сайта
 могу смело утверждать, что форум - общедоступный, и право включиться в разговор и высказать своё мнение имеет абсолютно любой зарегистрированный пользователь, а уж тем более такой всеми уважаемый консультант, как доктор *kobi*.aiwan

Личное же обращение (если Вас устраевает такая форма общения) предполагает личную переписку, т.е. переписку в личке.


----------



## Ютана (26 Авг 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не круглый глаз, это астигматизм.
> К шее это отношения не имеет.
> Как и зрение к подключичной вене.


При сужении сосудов инервирующих голову, что происходит и как ухудшается зрение? а в принципе, я могу и погуглить, чем вышу грязь тут лопатить..
Спасибо всем ,за продуктивные и ,главное понятные для любого зашедшего на форум сообщения.


----------



## nuwa (26 Авг 2010)

Ютана написал(а):


> а в принципе, я могу и погуглить, чем вышу грязь тут лопатить...


Не могу Вас лишить такого удовольствия и полностью поддерживаю Вашу инициативу.
 А чтобы не было искушения, как той ...... вернуться в родную грязь, помогу Вам пожизненной блокировкой!aiwan


----------



## Доктор Попов (26 Авг 2010)

Я обычно пытаюсь "отвечать за свои слова", но тут нарушу это правило и напишу еще раз в данной теме. Причина проста, всю свою жизнь стараюсь ходить с "открытым забралом" и не втыкать нож в спину даже самым одиозным личностям. 
Поэтому открытая просьба к модераторам форума - лишите нас пожалуйста гадкого общения с данной персоной, заблокируйте, выкиньте, растопчите или сделайте что-то подобное. Терпеть хамство от психиатрических пациентов, чудом разгуливающих на свободе, я и другие консультанты форума не намерены (лично списывался). Поэтому просьба не только моя - закрывать все темы Ютана, мы отказываемся общаться с данным индивидуумом.


----------

